# Latest Competitions @ BLCK



## Nick Black (25/5/21)

*BLCK is BACK with yet another exciting giveaway
We have partnered up with BEWOLK Industries & Crafted Coils this time around to bring one WORTHY Vaper, a prize from the heavens.*



























A PRIZE VALUED AT R6500 & HERE'S HOW YOU CAN WIN IT:

In the comment section of this post tell us the funniest vaping related emergency that you would have to call the Rooi Ambulaans using the hashtag #BLCKAMBULAANS
OR
Tag 3 friends in your comment 
OR
post a hand check with a Bewolk Industries product 
OR
Just tell us a joke

UP FOR GRABS IS THE FOLLOWING ITEMS
1 X Vaperz Cloud Hammer Of God Stabwood Mod #036
1 X Vaperz Cloud Valhalla 38mm Rda (Hells Gate Edition)
4 X Samsung VTC5A 18650 Batteries
1 X Crafted Coils Coil Set (Pre-installed)(Custom 9 Wrap Micro Tri Core 4mm ID Build)
1 X Rooi Ambulaans T-shirt (xl)
1 X Bewolk Snapback Cap
1 X Befokte Face Mask
1 X Krush'd E-liquid Citricello 100ml
1 X Bewolk E-liquid Rooi Ambulaans 100ml
1 X In-house E-liquid The Fruit 100ml
1 X Thrifty Clouds E-liquid Strawberry Cheesecake 100ml

WARNING: THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS NICOTINE: NICOTINE IS AN ADDICTIVE CHEMICAL​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Nick Black (27/5/21)

OP Updated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER (31/5/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn
@DarthBranMuffin
@vicTor
@ARYANTO
@KZOR
Come on guys tell us a joke.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (31/5/21)

Q: Why do men pass away before there wife's?

A: Because they want to!!!

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@adriaanh 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (31/5/21)

I got called in for my vaccine jab and sat down in the chair waiting for the nurse. She arrived with needle in hand and said "it's just a little prick"

How did she know, I only had my sleeve rolled up.

I fainted anyway and she had to call #BLCKAMBULAANS

@CMMACKEM
@Grand Guru
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (31/5/21)

Q: What do you call advice from a vaper?
A : Drip tips



@Rob Fisher 
@Alex 
@zadiac

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac (31/5/21)

Silver said:


> Q: What do you call advice from a vaper?
> A : Drip tips
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (31/5/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS
*What sits at the bottom of the sea and twitches?*
A nervous wreck.
@adriaanh
@WV2021
@Resistance

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS


Gorilla dies in the zoo , no bucks for a new gorilla , so they post an ad in the Citizen newspaper ''Gorilla wanted ''
Van sees it and went to hear whats up with the ad ,
Zookeeper ''We need a gorilla , ours died - you need to climb into it's skin and we stitch it up , then get into the cage , do tricks and people will throw peanuts and bananas. ''
Van thinks it's a cool idea and volunteered :
First day in the cage Van swings and jumps up and down , people love the ''new'' gorilla and throws bananas and peanuts into the cage.
Second day ,Van swings and swings ...the rope snaps and he ends up in the lion's cage .
Van screams ''HELP , HELP !''
Lion walks up to Van and whispers ''Hou jou bek , do you think I want to lose my job too ? ''

@Resistance
@Raindance
@Room Fogger
@alex1501
@Hooked
@Grand Guru
@AKS

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (1/6/21)

A group of carpenters go to a stripclub. As the lady gets on the table one carpenter says: "Wow! Look at the legs on that table!"

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@vicTor 
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WV2021 (2/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

What do you call a pig that does karate? A pork chop.

@THE REAPER 
@Wezza 
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WV2021 (2/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS


What gets sharper the more you use it but dull if you don’t use it at all? Students

@THE REAPER 
@Ugi 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/6/21)

So a barman is looking at 3 of his patrons: A stunningly beautiful young girl, a super ugly hunchback man and a guy with his pen!s rolled up on the bar counter like a fire hose... 

He goes to the girl: "Ma'am, you must be the most beautiful girl in the world, I tell you what, you go accross the street to Guiness World Records and tell them that, if you come back and you are, the rest of the nights drinks is on the house!" Off she goes trippling out to GWR.

He goes to the hunchback: "Sir, Quasimodo has no touch on your looks, head on over to Guiness World Records and if they label you the uggliest in the world, drinks is on the house!" And off goes the man.

He goes to the guy with the "hose": "Sir, I don't even want to mention the member, but you heard what I said to those two, off you go and drinks will be on me if you have the longest pen!s in the world!" And off he went with thing in hand.

A few minutes later the girl and the hunchback come strolling in with smiles on their faces and certificates from GWR for being the most beautiful girl and the most ugly guy in the world... DRINKS ON THE HOUSE!!!!

An hour later the guy with the "member" walks in, sits at the bar with his head down crying.... the barman goes over to him and says: "and now, what happened?"

The guy replied: "WHO THE HELL IS ROB FISHER?!?!"

@Paul33 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Resistance 

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## WV2021 (2/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Did you hear about the mathematician who’s afraid of negative numbers?
He’ll stop at nothing to avoid them
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@DarthBranMuffin 
@Ugi

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Little @Christos arrived home with a moerse trophy ,
Mom asks ''Chrissy, my son ,where did you get that ?
Christos ''Mom , I won it at the pub Ma , they had a Mr Big Dxck competition''
Mom ''Did you take the whole thing out ?''
Christos ''No Ma , just enough to win ''

@ivc_mixer
@Power puffer
@Drikusw
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (2/6/21)

@Akil 
@Mzr @Silver @Rooigevaar @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS


@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Never trust atoms; they make up everything.

@Skillie@23
@vicTor
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## WV2021 (9/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Yesterday I saw a guy spill all his Scrabble letters on the road. I asked him, “What’s the word on the street?”

@DarthBranMuffin 
@THE REAPER 
@vicTor

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS
*What do you call a bear with no teeth?*
A gummy bear.
@zadiac
@Silver
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (16/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS
*Where do you find a cow with no legs?*
Right where you left it.
@Resistance
@Raindance
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (16/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

@DarthBranMuffin 
@THE REAPER 
@Grand Guru 

What do you do with a dog with no legs?
Take him for a drag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (16/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

@vicTor 
@Rob Fisher 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 

_Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson go camping, and pitch their tent under the stars. 
During the night, Holmes wakes his companion and says: 'Watson, look up at the stars, and tell me what you deduce.' "Watson says: 'I see millions of stars, and even if a few of those have planets, it's quite likely there are some planets like Earth, and if there are a few planets like Earth out there, there might also be life.
Holmes replies: 'Watson, you idiot. Somebody stole our tent.'_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

*Do you know why ants are never sick?*
It's because they have little anty bodies

@Skillie@23 
@Stranger 
@LeislB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)

Definitions:

Patience: Lying naked on the bed and a mosquito lands on your testicles...

Almost: A virgin with a bruise on her inner thigh...

@Dela Rey Steyn
@Paul33
@Stranger 

#BLCKAMBULAANS

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (17/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS

@Hooked 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@Timwis 

*Joke :* A R7500 paddy vapes mech tube in the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## LeislB (18/6/21)

#BLACKAMBULANS

Q: Why can't you play cards in the veld?
A: Too many cheetahs!

@CJB85
@ivc_mixer
@Stew
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/6/21)

#BLACKAMBULANS

A guy says to his friend, "I can't remember if the doctor told me that my wife has AIDS or Alzheimer's."


His friend says, "Drive her to the other side of town. If she finds her way home, don't have sex with her."

@Viper_SA 
@Lingogrey 
@Larry

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (18/6/21)

#BLACKAMBULANS

A women gets in the lift with James Bond, recognizes him and looks him up and down. As a conversation starter she asks him, " is that one of the watches from Q ?" "Yesh", he said " it's the new x ray vershion"
She said, " so it can see right through my clothing, prove it and tell me what panties I am wearing" He turned the watch to her and said, "your not wearing any" "Wrong" she said " I am and they are blue"

"Yesh" he said " but my watch is five minutes fast"

@Stew 
@Hooked 
@NecroticAngel

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## takatatak (18/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULANS

What do you call a clairvoyant midget that escaped from prison?
A small medium at large.

@Resistance
@Grand Guru
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULANS
Two ageing gents are fishing and thinking about life. One turns to the other and says “I’m not sure what I’m more scared of getting, Parkinson's or Alzheimers”. “Oh give me Parkinsons every time” says the other. “How did you choose so easily” asks the first. “Well, with all the single ladies at the old age home, I’d MUCH rather have to shake it on in than forget what it’s there for in the first place”!

@Grand Guru 
@GSM500 @DarthBranMuffin @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nick Black (18/6/21)

*Congratulations To Diveshkaar!*






It was lovely to meet the Lucky Winner, Diveshkaar 
Thank you again to everyone who participated ​

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stew (18/6/21)

#BLCKAMBULAANS 
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@MacGyver
@Raindance 
Dumb said to Dumber, "Suck my mod." The next thing Dumb wakes up and they are calling the Rooi Ambulance.


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/21)

Nick Black said:


> *Congratulations To Diveshkaar!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winner and thank you for organising this type of events. You should wear some branding though so that we know who is who

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats to the winner and thank you for organising this type of events. You should wear some branding though so that we know who is who


It's the guy on the left, no wait its the guy on the right yes yes, no I'm sure it's the guy on the right wait what no I pick left man I'm confused it's the guy on the ini mini miny MO LEFT its him.
Right won the prize
Left gives the prize

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WV2021 (24/6/21)

*Congratulations To Diveshkaar!*





Congrats Diveshkaar
Happy vaping and thank you to @Nick Black yet another amazing competion well done.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (19/8/21)

*BLCK is BACK with another exciting giveaway!*







This one is for the mixers, bring forth your creativity and WOW US with your recipes
We are giving Three Lucky & Talented Mixologists a Nescafé Dolce Gusto
Lumio Coffee Machine Bundle!!! 
As well as 3 Awesome hampers sponsored by Project X.

Entry into the Competition will open on the 20th August 2021 & close on the 10th September 2021
Winners will be chosen on the 24th September 2021

UP FOR GRABS:
1st Prize
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
2 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)
Project X 480ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 120ml
Refreshed 120ml
Nutty Cuxtard 120ml
Cap & T-Shirt

2nd Prize
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
1 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)
Project X 300ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 60ml
Refreshed 60ml
Nutty Cuxtard 60ml
Cap & T-Shirt

3rd Prize
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
1 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)
Project X 300ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 60ml
Refreshed 60ml
Nutty Cuxtard 60ml

BLCK Flavour, Unleashing your Creativity!

Stay Tuned for the Deetz ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)

@Hooked you were the first person that popped into my head when I saw this competition and now it is time for a nice cup of coffee.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/8/21)

Sounds amazing @Nick Black

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Hooked you were the first person that popped into my head when I saw this competition and now it is time for a nice cup of coffee.



 Hope you've got a coffee vape too @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (20/8/21)

*BLCK is BACK with another exciting giveaway!*




This one is for the mixers, bring forth your creativity and WOW US with your recipes
We are giving Three Lucky & Talented Mixologists a Nescafé Dolce Gusto
Lumio Coffee Machine Bundle!!! As well as 3 Awesome hampers sponsored by Project X.

HOW TO WIN?​1. Comment your best recipe using no more than 7 Concentrates from our range, using the hashtag #BLCKMIX & you will be entered into a draw, 6 of you will then be selected at random and be placed into the final. The 6 Final Contestants recipes will be mixed and judged by the BLCK Flavour & Project X Team and 3 winners will be chosen! (Please bear in mind that your recipes will be open to the public)

Please use the following Recipe Format:
Flavour (brand) %
Flavour (brand) %
Flavour (brand) %
Flavour (brand) %
Flavour (brand) %
Ratio:
Steep time:

2. Like this post, Tag 3 friends in your comment.

3. Participants must be following us & their account must be public.

Entry into the Competition will open on the 20th of August 2021 & close on the 10th of September 2021
The 6 Finalists will be randomly chosen on the 14th of September 2021
To allow for steeping time the 3 Winners will be chosen on the 24th of September 2021

BLCK Flavour, unleashing your creativity!

Competition Rules:
1. Entry is open to all South African residents over the age of 18
2. You can enter on any/all the listed platforms.
3. You can enter as many times as you like (each entry needs a new comment and a different recipe. (DO NOT SPAM the post).
4. All Recipes will be made public
5. Competition ends on the 10th of September 2021. Finalists will be randomly chosen on the 14th of September 2021 & Final Winners will announced on the 24th of September 2021.
6. Prizes cannot be exchanged for cash or transferred.
7. No responsibility will be accepted for entries lost, delayed, or damaged in transmission.
8. Entries reflected on Promoter's records will be treated as the only validation source and will be the only evidence of successful
entries.
9. If a participant does not complete all the steps, this entry will not be counted.
10. In the event of the promoter not being able to contact the winner, the promoter reserves the right to draw another winner.
11. If a participant contravenes these rules, the participant may, in Promoter's discretion, be disqualified from the competition.
12. The judge's decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered.
13. No employees or family members from the BLCK Flavour & Project X teams may participate.
E&OE
END___

BLCK Flavour, Unleashing your Creativity!​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/9/21)

Pineapple Cheesecake
INW Pineapple 4.00%
TFA Graham Crust Cheesecake 1.50%
INW Yes, We Cheesecake 2.50%
LB Vanilla Ice Cream 2.00%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.50%
FLV Sweetness 0.36%
Ratio: 70/30
Steep time: 3 weeks

@The vaper
@ARYANTO
@ace_d_house_cat

#BLCKMIX

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/9/21)

Custard Delight
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 6.50%
TFA Sweet Cream 4.00%
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4.40%
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 2.00%
FLV Sweetness 0.25%
TFA Vanilla Custard V2 2.00%
Ratio: 70/30
Steep time: 3-4 weeks

@CJB85
@baardbek
@DarthBranMuffin

#BLCKMIX

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/9/21)

Fruiticious
SSA Scandinavian Fruits 6.00%
SSA Forest Fruits 4.50%
SSA Sour Lime 1.50%
CAP Super Sweet 1.80%
BLCK Black Ice 1.50%
Ratio: 70/30
Steep time: 1 week

@Viper_SA
@LeislB
@Stranger

#BLCKMIX

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nick Black (27/9/21)

*BLCK Coffee Competition Winners 

Congratulations to our 3 winners!*




1st Prize - AMIERUDIEN HEUWEL
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
2 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)

Project X 480ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 120ml
Refreshed 120ml
Nutty Cuxtard 120ml
Cap & T-Shirt

2nd Prize - WINSTON REDSLIDE
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
1 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)

Project X 480ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 120ml
Refreshed 120ml
Nutty Cuxtard 120ml
Cap & T-Shirt

3rd Prize - DANIE PUTTER
1 x Nescafé Dolce Gusto Lumio Coffee Machine (3.7kg, White)
1 x STARBUCKS by NESCAFE DOLCE GUSTO Coffee (6x6)

Project X 480ml Bundle:
Deep Fried Ice Cream 120ml
Refreshed Cherry 120ml
Refreshed 120ml
Nutty Cuxtard 120ml


We will be in touch to arrange delivery of your prizes.
Thank you all for taking part in the BLCK Coffee competition.

Note from the Project X team:
Thank you to everyone who took the time to enter into the BLCK Coffee competition with Project X E-Liquids. It was amazing to see everyone's passion for mixing and ultimately Vaping. 
Congratulations to our winners and enjoy your prizes.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

